# The Age of Innocence - Edith Wharton



## Kinbote (Aug 24, 2008)

Having read all the books I brought with me to (and bought in) New York, I picked the Age of Innocence from among the many books that previous tenants had left at my flat (I figured that a novel on New York high society would be appropriate given my short stay in the city). All the signs were that I wouldn't enjoy it; I don't like Victorian literature and period pieces, and at my last attempt I failed to get past the first few chapters of 'A Potrait of a Lady'.

But I enjoyed it a lot. More so than what I've read of Virginia Woolf. Wharton is a real wit, and the book is subtle yet incisive. The ending is really poignant.

I would really recommend it to anyone who has a slight interest in this kind of thing. Anyone else have an opinion on this one?

K.


----------

